# problems after update



## net_tech (Mar 6, 2017)

Last night I upgraded my FreeBSD 10.3 with `pkg update` and followed with `pkg upgrade`

SLiM is failing to load after a reboot.

Here is the slim.log


```
slim: waiting for X server to begin accepting connections.
slim: Last login: Mon Feb  6 16:05:41 on unix:0.0


slim: waiting for X server to begin accepting connections.
slim: unexpected signal 15
slim: connection to X server lost.

slim: waiting for X server to shut down.


slim: waiting for X server to begin accepting connections.
slim: unexpected signal 15

slim: waiting for X server to shut down
```



any help is greatly appreciated

xorg.0.log


```
[   344.484]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[   344.484] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   344.484] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p17 amd64
[   344.485] Current Operating System: FreeBSD styx 10.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE #0 r297264: Fri Mar 25 02:10:02 UTC 2016     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[   344.485] Build Date: 28 February 2017  02:20:09AM
[   344.485]
[   344.485] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[   344.485]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   344.485] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   344.485] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar  6 14:13:56 2017
[   344.486] (II) Loader magic: 0x802c00
[   344.486] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   344.486]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   344.486]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[   344.486]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[   344.486]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[   344.486] (--) PCI:*(0:0:15:0) 15ad:0405:15ad:0405 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xfe000000/8388608, I/O @ 0x00001070/16, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   344.486] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
[   344.486] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[   344.486]     Section "Device"
[   344.486]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vmware Device 0"
[   344.486]         Driver    "vmware"
[   344.486]     EndSection
[   344.486]     Section "Screen"
[   344.486]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vmware Screen 0"
[   344.486]         Device    "Builtin Default vmware Device 0"
[   344.486]     EndSection
[   344.486]     Section "Device"
[   344.486]         Identifier    "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[   344.486]         Driver    "modesetting"
[   344.486]     EndSection
[   344.486]     Section "Screen"
[   344.486]         Identifier    "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[   344.486]         Device    "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[   344.486]     EndSection
[   344.486]     Section "Device"
[   344.486]         Identifier    "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[   344.486]         Driver    "scfb"
[   344.486]     EndSection
[   344.486]     Section "Screen"
[   344.486]         Identifier    "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[   344.486]         Device    "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[   344.486]     EndSection
[   344.486]     Section "Device"
[   344.486]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[   344.486]         Driver    "vesa"
[   344.486]     EndSection
[   344.486]     Section "Screen"
[   344.486]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[   344.486]         Device    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[   344.487]     EndSection
[   344.487]     Section "ServerLayout"
[   344.487]         Identifier    "Builtin Default Layout"
[   344.487]         Screen    "Builtin Default vmware Screen 0"
[   344.487]         Screen    "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[   344.487]         Screen    "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[   344.487]         Screen    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[   344.487]     EndSection
[   344.487] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[   344.487] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[   344.487] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vmware Screen 0" (0)
[   344.487] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   344.487] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vmware Device 0"
[   344.487] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vmware Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   344.487] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (1)
[   344.487] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   344.487] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[   344.487] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   344.487] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (2)
[   344.487] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   344.488] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[   344.488] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   344.488] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (3)
[   344.488] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   344.488] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[   344.488] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   344.488] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   344.488] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   344.488] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   344.488] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   344.488] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[   344.488] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   344.488] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   344.488] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   344.489] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   344.492] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   344.492]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   344.492]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[   344.492] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   344.492] (II) LoadModule: "vmware"
[   344.492] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vmware
[   344.492] (II) UnloadModule: "vmware"
[   344.493] (II) Unloading vmware
[   344.493] (EE) Failed to load module "vmware" (module does not exist, 0)
[   344.493] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[   344.493] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[   344.493] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   344.493]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4
[   344.493]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   344.493]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[   344.493] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[   344.493] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[   344.493] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   344.493]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.4
[   344.493]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[   344.493] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   344.493] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   344.494] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   344.494]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.3.4
[   344.494]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   344.494]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[   344.494] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[   344.494] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[   344.494] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[   344.494] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[   344.494] (--) using VT number 9

[   344.498] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   344.498] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   344.498] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   344.498] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   344.498] scfb trace: probe start
[   344.498] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[   344.498] scfb trace: probe done
[   344.499] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   344.499] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   344.499] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   344.499] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   344.499] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
[   344.499] (EE)
[   344.499] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
    at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[   344.499] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   344.499] (EE)
[   344.505] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```



thank you


----------



## trev (Mar 7, 2017)

You might have more luck in the X.org forum, especially the recent thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59727/


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2017)

net_tech said:


> ```
> [ 344.492] (II) LoadModule: "vmware"
> [ 344.492] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vmware
> [ 344.492] (II) UnloadModule: "vmware" [ 344.493] (II) Unloading vmware
> ...


Your VMWare driver looks to be MIA. Is this a VMWare guest? Did you reinstall the VMWare guest drivers?


----------



## net_tech (Mar 7, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Your VMWare driver looks to be MIA. Is this a VMWare guest? Did you reinstall the VMWare guest drivers?



Yes, it's a VMWare guest on a 6.0 U2 esxi server. Server had NIC, BIOS, iLO firmware updated prior to FreeBSD upgrade. I will try to reinstall open-vmware tools.

Thank you


----------



## net_tech (Mar 7, 2017)

tools were showing installed & up to date.  I reinstalled them anyway and confirmed the entries in the rc.conf


```
vmware_guest_vmblock_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmhgfs_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmmemctl_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmxnet_enable="YES"
vmware_guestd_enable="YES"

slim_enable="YES"
```


.xinitrc has 


```
exec startxfce4
```

here is the open-vm-tools info 

```
pkg info open-vm-tools
open-vm-tools-1280544_17,1
Name           : open-vm-tools
Version        : 1280544_17,1
Installed on   : Tue Mar  7 09:08:26 2017 EST
Origin         : emulators/open-vm-tools
Architecture   : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : emulators kld
Licenses       : LGPL21
Maintainer     : swills@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://open-vm-tools.sourceforge.net
Comment        : Open VMware tools for FreeBSD VMware guests
Options        :
        DNET           : on
        FUSE           : on
        ICU            : on
        LIBNOTIFY      : on
        UNITY          : off
        X11            : on
Shared Libs required:
        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
        libcairomm-1.0.so.1
        libXext.so.6
        libpango-1.0.so.0
        libfreetype.so.6
        libgtkmm-2.4.so.1
        libicuuc.so.58
        libcairo.so.2
        libICE.so.6
        libdnet.so.1
        libXtst.so.6
        libatk-1.0.so.0
        libSM.so.6
        libgmodule-2.0.so.0
        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
        libicui18n.so.58
        libgio-2.0.so.0
        libX11.so.6
        libpangoft2-1.0.so.0
        libpangomm-1.4.so.1
        libgobject-2.0.so.0
        libglib-2.0.so.0
        libicudata.so.58
        libfuse.so.2
        libXrender.so.1
        libsigc-2.0.so.0
        libatkmm-1.6.so.1
        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
        libintl.so.8
        libXrandr.so.2
        libfontconfig.so.1
        libgdkmm-2.4.so.1
        libgthread-2.0.so.0
        libgiomm-2.4.so.1
        libXi.so.6
        libXinerama.so.1
        libpangocairo-1.0.so.0
        libglibmm-2.4.so.1
Shared Libs provided:
        libguestlib.so.0
        libdndcp.so
        libdesktopEvents.so
        libhgfsServer.so
        libpowerOps.so
        libresolutionSet.so
        libvix.so
        libhgfs.so.0
        libvmbackup.so
        libvmtools.so.0
        libtimeSync.so
        libguestInfo.so
Annotations    :
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 2.80MiB
Description    :
The Open Virtual Machine Tools (open-vm-tools) are the open source
implementation of VMware Tools. They are a set of guest operating
system virtualization components that enhance performance and user
experience of virtual machines. As virtualization technology rapidly
becomes mainstream, each virtualization solution provider implements
their own set of tools and utilities to supplement the guest virtual
machine. However, most of the implementations are proprietary and
are tied to a specific virtualization platform.

This port replaces the vmware guest ports and the binary only vmware
tools ports in the ports tree.
```



any other logs files I could look at?


----------



## Datapanic (Mar 7, 2017)

I ran into this problem and answered it here:  https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59727/page-2#post-344676  Even though it's not a vmware guest, the principle still applies.  On my vmware guests, I have 


```
kern.vty="sc"
vesa_load="YES"
```

in the /boot/loader.conf and a basic xorg.conf file and slim runs just fine. 

The alternative, as I mentioned, is to use kern.vty="vt" and tweak the xorg.conf for screen and display.


----------



## net_tech (Mar 8, 2017)

Datapanic said:


> I ran into this problem and answered it here:  https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59727/page-2#post-344676  Even though it's not a vmware guest, the principle still applies.



thanks Datapanic. I tried adding the proposed code to my loader.conf, but unfortunately was not able to resolve the problem.

I have a backup of this VM from September of 2016, so I am leaning towards going the restore path.

Do we know what update actually breaks the X server?


----------



## Datapanic (Mar 8, 2017)

It's the Xorg server update itself - 1.18.4  It doesn't really break itself, they just changed the way it detects the display adapter.  See the /usr/ports/UPDATING file for the notes around *20170211  *or just follow this link:  https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/UPDATING?revision=434496&view=markup#l66

You should be able to fix your guest to work with the current version - I have FreeBSD vm's running the latest 11 version and ports tree on ESXi 5.5 with SLIM, Mate, xfce4, KDE and CDE with no problems at all.


----------



## net_tech (Mar 9, 2017)

I ended up going back to an older version of the VM Backup with has a prior version of Xorg server. (7.7_2 ?)

I would like to get the Xorg server updated, so here is my second attempt. 

Looking at my second log file "Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices"
and the changes in from 20170211 "scfb, the generic framebuffer driver"

Am I correct to assume that the generic driver does not work with the visualized video card? What driver should I be using?

vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1070-0x107f mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff,0xfe000000-0xfe7fffff irq 16 at device 15.0 on pci0



Thanks


----------



## Datapanic (Mar 9, 2017)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware is what I installed from ports.


----------



## net_tech (Mar 9, 2017)

just installed x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

Do I have to update  xorg.conf with something like 


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "SVGA Graphics Device"
    Driver "vmware"
    Option "2DAccel" "TRUE"
    Option "3DAccel" "TRUE"
EndSection
```
 ?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2017)

Remove xorg.conf, you don't really need it anymore. Then create a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-vmware.conf and paste that Device section in there. That should make things work.


----------



## net_tech (Mar 18, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Remove xorg.conf, you don't really need it anymore. Then create a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-vmware.conf and paste that Device section in there. That should make things work.



I created  driver-vmware.conf  under etc/X11/xorg.conf.d as I am doing this as a root user, and inserted the configuration from my message above. slim() failed to load after a reboot and I am now back at the command prompt.


----------

